# Compliment the personality type above you!



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't know if this is better than criticizing other personality types. But let's assume so.

Oh and ignore me please :blushed:. I don't need to be complimented to know I am good 

Let's start with him:

[*GUINEA PIG*] <--- he is *ESFP*


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh, I like this thread. 

Fine... The guinea pig, huh?

ESFP, you guys are great fun. I can always call you up and know I'm going to have a good time. 
Also, you're awesome guinea pigs. So cute. So cuddly. Awww.


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

ENTPs are bright, funny and a pleasure to be around


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ENTP, you are so damn funny. Are you a comedian or something? If not you should be.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

INTPs aren't too boring. They aren't too sarcastic. They're pretty okay.


----------



## ivi (Jul 18, 2013)

INTPs have some really amazing ideas.


----------



## Purple Lemon (Jul 20, 2013)

INTJs are just awesome!
I love how sincere and honest they are.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

Wanting to befriend all MBTI types is an interesting and good goal. If you succeed you probably won't get brought down by your own biases as much. I wish you luck ENFP.


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

INTP's are funny, open-minded, and non-judgmental. My best friend is one and I love her crazy ideas.


----------



## Opus (Feb 12, 2013)

ISTP, you always know how to cut through people's bullshit.


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

INFJ i love your personality ^_^ You're deep, fun loving, outgoing yet reserved, almost psychic with some superpowers!


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

enfp's are consistently extremely funny... and usually have an energy about them that makes me feel alive and happy.


----------



## Opus (Feb 12, 2013)

ENTP, you know what is common between a raven and a writing desk.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INFJ, your username is awesome.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

INTPs, you are the alternative epitome of cool. Really.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

infp's are silly and lively. its fun to watch you go at your life. you also have amazing people reading skills.


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

INFJ's, you guys are awesome!!! 
You're loyal and empathetic and just overall sweet. 
Lots of great depth to you guys.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

i would do all kinds of affectionate things with your kind, and its a nice thing you arent stupid so i wont have to be disappointed in you.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

INFJs, i love your deep insight about everything, but particularly how others feel. You guys are so accommodating. 

(as for me, I'm some sort of ENP. I think.)


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

ENXP?
Cool, so you're probably a balanced type. 
In that case, you're creative and funny. We should go party hard!


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

INFP, I admire your wacky imagination, insight into the deeper mysteries of the human spirit, passion for purity, and excellent tastes.

*feels vain*


----------



## Soulfully (Jul 19, 2013)

INFP, I like how you treat your values, emotions and friendships as something sacred. Such wholehearted commitment is very rare.

(Enough INFP self-praise now! ^^)


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

INFP, I admire your endless idealism roud:


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

INFP, I admire your pure form of idealism, free of practicalities. :laughing:


----------



## moeron. (Apr 7, 2013)

INTJ, I like your understanding and ability to simplify my sometimes disconnected expression of concepts. I feel sort of a sense of empathy with the two INTJ's I know.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

unknown personalities are the best at flipping people off??


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ENTP, is there anything you can say that is not funny?


----------



## PrimroseMind (Jan 28, 2013)

INTP huh? I like it that whenever I think of an INTP, I imagine a person on a porch laying down with arms behind their head looking up in the clear blue sky, watching clouds. Just chilling. Feels nice.


----------



## Opus (Feb 12, 2013)

INFP, you're a natural Pollyanna.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Of out of all the MBTI types, INFJ's are the most familiar to me. My long-term friend is an INFJ and even my younger brother (he's done the MBTI test).

From what I can tell, INFJ's are incredibly interesting, as they are constantly changing to adapt in social environments, sometimes making a complete fool out of themselves and sometimes being extremely well-mannered, so they never take their behaviour as part of their personality, like INFPs do. This is like the thing I guess all the INFJ's have, for example annoying you and being obnoxious to the point of being deadly with it, making animal noises, blasting music and nit-picking on your every single word, and when a couple of friends get over, that same INFJ suddenly has better manners than British Queen herself. 

One thing that INFJ's are very stubborn at is their aspirations. INFJ's seem to not give a flying fuck about anything, but they are extremely serious about catching their goals in life, like putting money aside each week so they could fly to their dream country in one year, or wanting to become a musician by learning slowly, one chord at the time, but steadily. They are also extremely dedicated and stop being goofballs when you confess an INFJ that you have an aspiration in life.

That's what I like about INFJ's. When you have a sibling or a close INFJ friend, you don't have to go to psychologist, because you have a free one available. :happy:


----------



## Mademoiselle Wonderland (Jul 22, 2013)

INFPs are wonderful. They're so kind, yet at the same time delightfully quirky. They make others forget about the bad things in life, and teach them how to really live. 

Also, they are wonderful to spend time with. I love talking about whatever and not being scorned for it. They are quite a lovely bunch of people.


----------



## GranChi (Jun 16, 2013)

Two of my good friends are INFJs (as far as their tests could tell). You guys are amazing - so warm and caring about the people and things important to you, but also very deep-thinking and wise, and determined as well. And often with such a unique sense of humor and outlook on life.


----------



## Chamelian (Jul 18, 2013)

One of my best friends is an INFP. Being an ESTP, I live my life pretty fast paced. She always helps me to slow down and consider people's feelings and other factors that aren't always immediately apparent to me. I'm grateful for you INFPs.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I enjoy the outgoing nature and energy and enthusiasm of the estp. You are fun people.


----------



## Opus (Feb 12, 2013)

ESFP, you'd be a really great Sensor to go globe-trotting with; your enthusiasm and sensuous openness is infectious.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

INFJ, your caring, insight into the humanistic realm, quirkiness, and hiddenness make you attractive.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I envy how INTJs have so much confidence and discipline and I also love how nothing is too sacred for them that they can't talk about it in an open-minded way


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

INTP, you embody such a perfect mix of logical mastery, emotional and artistic indulgence, and individualistic eccentricity


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

INTPs never fail to crack me up with their deadpan irony :laughing:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I haven't met any other ENFJs besides my mom, so I'm basing this on her...Very insightful and understanding of individuals, even in ways the individual might not immediately understand their own self. Wonderful counselors


----------

